# Exvape eXpromizer v4 MTL RTA



## VapingSquid (1/11/19)

Just curious if anyone has tried this RTA before?

I got one last weekend and it is hands down the best MTL experience I've had out of my time with the Nautilus, Caliburn, Kayfun, Berserker, Ammit, Lemo etc.

Might do a full review this weekend for it here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (1/11/19)

Hey Bud, i have an expromizer V3 MTL RTA and i absolutely love it, the flavor is great and i use it more often than any other MTL RTA i have, if you are going to do a review on the V4 i would love to read it mate, been looking at getting one just want the price on sirvape to comedown because its not popular buts its really just as good as the high ends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/11/19)

@jl10101 looking forward to that bud! Any great mtl experience gets my attention lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tai (1/11/19)

@jl10101 I highly recommended the v4 on here a few months ago. If you like a fairly tight mtl you are going to struggle to find anything better. The build quality is also top notch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

@jl10101 like @CashKat88 i have V3 and it really is a quality MTL tank so it doesn't surprise me what you are saying about V4! Unfortunately although when i buy products i always intend to review them i never seem to get a gap in sent items to be able to find the time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/11/19)

Thanks for the headsup @jl10101
I am all ears

Still seeking MTL perfection in a RTA
Am very keen to hear what you say

Would be interested to hear about your coil and power and what juice you vaping on it?
Also how long the juice lasts...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/11/19)

Hey everyone - I haven't forgotten about this! This weekend was impossible (what with the rugby and all...whoop!)...
This evening i am re-wicking so will put together a little something

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/19)

Awesome, will look out for it 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid (4/11/19)

Aaaand here it is: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/review-exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta.t63484/
I had to rush the pics as the light was fading fast. Hope it covers enough!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Just a quick add-on to this thread (not to muddy the official review thread), this RTA is stellar. I am two builds into it (I vape MTL setups at least a week between rebuilds) with Coilology MTL Aliens and DIY Goofy's Juice at 12mg.
I have yet to experience any gurgles or flooding, even with 50/50 liquid and the juice control wide open. The same goes for dry hits, not a hint, even when the tank is virtually empty. 
The draw is velvety smooth and hands down the quietest rta I have experienced (anyone remember that car advert of the old couple next to the highway in the Karoo, where they wake up when the quiet car rolls past??).
The flavour is great, but different from what I am used to in the Kayfun Lite. On this specific liquid, there is less sweetness and more depth around the nutty side of the liquid. The throat hit is also a little sharper than the Kayfun and stays sharp even towards the end of the build's lifespan.
All in all, really impressed and glad I bought it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Just a quick add-on to this thread (not to muddy the official review thread), this RTA is stellar. I am two builds into it (I vape MTL setups at least a week between rebuilds) with Coilology MTL Aliens and DIY Goofy's Juice at 12mg.
> I have yet to experience any gurgles or flooding, even with 50/50 liquid and the juice control wide open. The same goes for dry hits, not a hint, even when the tank is virtually empty.
> The draw is velvety smooth and hands down the quietest rta I have experienced (anyone remember that car advert of the old couple next to the highway in the Karoo, where they wake up when the quiet car rolls past??).
> The flavour is great, but different from what I am used to in the Kayfun Lite. On this specific liquid, there is less sweetness and more depth around the nutty side of the liquid. The throat hit is also a little sharper than the Kayfun and stays sharp even towards the end of the build's lifespan.
> All in all, really impressed and glad I bought it!


It is indeed a good buy!
I hardly use tanks these days but I enjoy it from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)

I had major issues with flooding and gurgling. Was very hit and miss for me. Last night I got a mouth full of juice on the 3rd hit after rewicking. Washed it out and left it out to dry. As a last resort tonight I wicked it with a new 3mm ID coil. Boom! Quiet as a church mouse, and no flooding at all. I used to have a slight whistle on it, gone now! Flavor seems about the same as a 2.5mm ID coil, and I now have a tad more cotton to get the wicking just right for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

